# New project, restoring an 1/8th scale Trans Am



## John F

I just got a beat up turbo trans am of ebay. It's actually in pretty good condition but I am going to need some parts. 
I know this is a longshot but if anyone has one that they are willing to part out or otherwise know a source for parts please let me know.
I'm willing to pay or work out a trade.

Will try to post some pics later when I clean up the work bench a little.


Thanks


----------



## Dave621955

John,

Don't know if this would help but I've got this kit










stuff inside looks like this


























If your interested all I need is the cost to ship it. It's been under my workbench for about 25 years. Be kinda nice to see it used for something.

Dave E


----------



## John F

Thanks Dave I sent a pm.


----------



## John F

some pics

after some cleaning up and disassembly this is what I've got.


----------



## John F

A few more


----------



## superduty455

John, fantastic snag. Are you going to restore it back to original or are you going to super detail it?
All the same it looks like it would be fun. I should have kept all my 1/8 scale kits, but well, that thing called life sometimes has other plans. 
I'll enjoy watching.
Chris


----------



## John F

I'm thinking about lighting it up with some led's but other than that it will be pretty much stock


----------



## John F

I got the parts kit yesterday and decided to start on the engine. I disassembled it and put all the parts in a bath of oven cleaner over night.










Even this didn't take off all the paint.










After reassembly, will put some primer on it later when the cement cures alittle.


----------



## John F

Painted and assembled the engine, I'm thinking of adding a few more details, but this is pretty much the way it's going in the car.


----------



## Dave621955

Lookin good John.
Dave


----------



## Ian Anderson

No doubt, that's some great work, Love the dirty engine look along with the detail, Very Nice Job.


----------



## John F

Thanks for the comments, guys.

Been working on the chassis the last couple days, put the engine in place, I'm not entirely satisfied with the turbo the way it is, but haven't decided yet what exactly I want to do with it.




























and also bulit up the suspension.


----------



## Dave621955

Looks nice John, real nice. I love the detail around the clamps of the exhaust system, looks like UP rust.


----------



## John F

I wanted to do something to break up the silver a little.

And Dave, you'll be happy to know that because of your generosity I was able to help out another modeler on a different board with some firebird parts.

Thanks again.


----------



## John F

The Dashboard

2-1/2 hours of eyestrain later...




















I filled in the dials with Testors window maker, when it cures it will make a nice lens over the dial.


----------



## Dave621955

John, thats some beautiful work!


----------



## John F

thanks guys.

did some work on the front bumper, added working headlights






















and a short video 'cause the flash kinda washed out the lights, please click on the image
Just send the Oscar to John in Everett, Ma.:lol:


----------



## Dave621955

You going to build a running engine for it also?? All kidding aside John that is the neatest thing I've seen in a long time. What LED's did you use? They look to be a lot brighter than the ones I put in the Enterprise. I could use them in the Missouri.


----------



## John F

Thanks Dave !
I used 3mm bright white leds, when I turned the lights off I could have used the bumper for a flashlight.
You know, I did see not too long ago an 1/8 scale engine that actually ran. got me thinking about a radio control Trans Am!


----------



## Ian Anderson

John F 
Member
iTrader Rating: (1) 
My Photos Join Date: May 2001
Location: Everett, MA U.S.A.
Posts: 244 

Thanks Dave !
I used 3mm bright white leds, when I turned the lights off I could have used the bumper for a flashlight.
You know, I did see not too long ago an 1/8 scale engine that actually ran. got me thinking about a radio control Trans Am!

"I FOUND THIS ONE ON THE NET"

http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=255870


----------



## John F

Added a little more detail to the engine today.

throttle cable










speedo and shifter cables










My crude attempt at a power steering box and hoses










And some tranny cooler lines



















Don't ya hate it when this happens !










Luckily it didn't spill on the model or I would have lost it !


----------



## TransAmer99

John, this is absolutely an awesome project! I'm left wondering where you might plan on hiding the battery on the finished car. I'm a collector and have complete, unbuilt, boxed originals of the Monogram 1/8th scale Turbo Trans Am as well as the '79 model that preceeded it. I was thinking of hiding the battery inside the engine block, but I see yours is already assembled. I'm liking the new lithium polymer batteries used on microlite R/C aircraft. Small, light and easily adaptable to a rechargine circuit. As a collector, I'm actually torn between building the ones I have or acquiring secondary kits and building the ones from the worst boxes.


----------



## John F

Thanks.
nice collection, looks like you'll be busy for a while, lol.

I am planning on putting the battery in the gas tank and mount a couple switches on the outside of the tank I plan on doing interior lights, stop lights and parking lights as well.
I may post some more pics this weekend.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Very cool model. The next time you want to strip really old paint like was on the engine, try an over night soak in 91% alcohol, that should do the trick. 

Mo


----------



## John F

I built up the interior this week...





































... and the weather was unusually nice today so I base coated the body in flat white.




























Still need to sand out some of the rough spots, but if the weather stays nice I may get some color on it this week.


----------



## Dave621955

Lookin real good John. That's some exceptional detail on the engine.


----------



## John F

It's been a while between updates but I kinda got stalled on the paint job.
What you see here is actually the third go around. The first paintjob was an absolute disaster, the second wasn't too bad I just wasn't happy with it.
Third times a charm I guess. It looks kinda brown or maroon in the pics but it's actually candy apple red over a black base.




























Also did a little work on the rear spoiler, some detail painting and built light boxes for the led's that will light up the tail lights. I'll post more pics when that is ready


----------



## BolianAdmiral

Wow... this is frakkin' awesome! I love the late 70's and early 80's Trans Am's, and this one is looking great... I love the burgundy-like color!


----------



## Dave621955

Hey John -- still out there building?? or has the summer weather drawn you outside?


----------



## John F

The warm weather and baseball season has slowed me down a little, but the model is all assembled with the full lighting treatment inside and out. I started decaling it last night, but the hood decal tore a little when I applied it. I'm going to try to experiment on a spare hood and see if I can print a decent decal. I will try to post some more pics later.
John


----------



## John F

Sorry it took me so long to get the pics up, I had a problem with the decals and ended up having to replace the hood. There is still some more to do, like put the stripes on and some detail painting, but it is pretty much done.














































This is what happened to the original hood when I tried to strip the decals off


----------



## John F

I guess I have to do this in 2 replies i'm limited to 8 pics per reply

































































and last is a shot of the switch I installed to turn the lights on and off


----------



## scottnkat

nice job - I assume the batteries are in the gas tank?


----------



## John F

Yep, there is a 9v battery in the gas tank. also built a little circuit board with 3 resistors on it for the led's, thats in the tank as well.


----------



## kit-junkie

Does the tank come off? How will you replace the battery?


----------



## John F

I will have to take the body off to change the battery


----------



## Ian Anderson

thats trick john, KILLER WORK....Love a good TA.


Ian


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Clean Build ! :thumbsup:


----------



## palo

i like it !
can i take it for a drive?


----------



## 440 dakota

that came out real nice


----------



## lisfan

hi john
i had a chocolate brown 79 t/a . what a great job very realistic looking. makes me wish i never sold mine, thanks for bringing back some memories. hows it going?:wave:
i bought a few star trek models from you a year or two ago.


----------



## lisfan

here are some pics, the first and last pic is what it looked something like the car from smokey and the bandit after a repaint


----------



## Dyonisis

John F said:


> This is what happened to the original hood when I tried to strip the decals off


Great build. I love the engine, and lights. I'm waiting for Alclad, or something similar to finsh my 1/12th scale '57 Chevy. This too, will have engine, and transmission detail, and lights. I just need the money to get the paint I need - the aluminum foil stuff just doesn't look realistic enough after all the wetsanding, and rubbing by hand I did to make the lacquer I sprayed it with glossy, and smooth. I want mine to look as real as possible. I'm almost done, now if I only had that chrome paint......

I'd use wax & silicone remover the next time you want to remove old paint - I use this all the time on styrene with perfect results. This takes everything off without damaging the finish of the plastic, and it dries quickly once paint is removed. Next time try decal solvent to remove the decal without damaging the paint. I use it as directed, but in copious amounts it works to destroy decals that are stubborn to remove any other way. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

John,

This is Awesum!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I gave my Dad one of these kits when it came out in black. He built it and polished up the black plastic real nice before adding the decals.

My Dads name is John also. He built car models his whole life until he got Glaucoma when he was in his 60s. He is now 72 and is blind in one eye and can't see very well out of his other eye.

Seeing your build up reminded me of all the good times my Dad had building models when he was able to.

I am from the slot car part of HT and am very lucky my Dad taught me to build Models and Custom Models when I was a kid. Am still building in plastic today but, in ho moving scale now.

Will have to take some pictures of my Dads models someday and post them up here in the car model portion of HT. Click on MY PHOTOS & on the second page and you can see a bunch of his models in his display cases.

My Dad did some neat stuff...all my car models got blown up on the 4th of July....doh :freak:

To all you car model builders....Build on Dudes! :woohoo:

Bob...very nice TA build...zilla


----------



## John F

Thanks guys, 
Hey Phil! good to hear from you again (yes I do remember you).

Bob, I can relate to your dad I'm also blind in one eye and have to wear readers when building, otherwise i can't see a thing.


----------



## bobhch

John,

When I first saw this Model of yours the image of taking a picture of it outdoors in the Natural Sunlight came to mind. I bet it would look pretty cool and with it's large scale you could probably get a picture that would make it look like a 1/1 scale. 

Your lighting up is very Cool also with the LEDs!  

Bob...needed another look at that very well done interior again...zilla


----------



## Ian Anderson

So bob, DO YOU BUILD MODEL KITS AT ALL ?,..or just post on old build posts out here like this, Because IF YOU DO BUILD AT ALL, and you like this scale as well, I have a REALLY RARE KIT FOR YOU, and Fully complete as well. 
Its a *1/12 Scale Monogram 1957 Chevy Sport Coupe *Model kit, Box has some ware on it, But ALL THE INSIDES CONTENTS are STILL factory sealed and fully complete as well,..Here is a picture of it for you to check out, I will take, 
NO LESS THEN $100.00 bucks or Trade for 1:24 or 1:25 scale kits as well AND THATS REALLY WHAT I WONT TO DO HERE IS TRADE, Don't need the money really, I like to find kits I DINT ALREADY HAVE, Or anyone who wont's it really can make me the some offer here, ITS A KILLER RARE FIND really,..As well as you to john, you could really do this kit Justus by building it you know....
Won't find anther one this cheep ANYWHERE ELSE...I could just keep this thing for a few years and ask A HUGE AMOUNT MY SELF, but there no need for that if one of you guys wont it, THIS IS THE TIME TO PICK THIS UP...just though someone might wont this out here is why I posted this is all guys..



Ian



Ian


----------



## Dyonisis

I have that exact same kit. I'd buy it myself, but I already need to finish the one I started so long ago.  This is a really neat kit - you should keep it, and build it yourself after you finish your recent project. You'd be very satisfied with the quality - I am. I sanded off the fuel injection logo, but I'll use a decal affixed to paper for it. This would've been way too small for any of my brushes to do it any justice! I can paint pretty small things, but I'm not that inspired to do it on this model. This will be my crowning achievement once finished. 


~ Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson

Dyonisis said:


> I have that exact same kit. I'd buy it myself, but I already need to finish the one I started so long ago.  This is a really neat kit - you should keep it, and build it yourself after you finish your recent project. You'd be very satisfied with the quality - I am. I sanded off the fuel injection logo, but I'll use a decal affixed to paper for it. This would've been way too small for any of my brushes to do it any justice! I can paint pretty small things, but I'm not that inspired to do it on this model. This will be my crowning achievement once finished.
> 
> 
> ~ Chris



I May do that Chris, "KEEP THIS KIT THAT IS",..and thinks for the post about it as well, It is kind of rare as well, and like you said, IT IS A VERY NICE KIT, very well made and LOTS OF PARTS, I mean two deferent sets of wheels and SO MANY CROME PEACES as well as many other great features. ALL SEALD AND LIKE NEW on this one. 
I build Much smaller kits my self, 1:24 and 1:25 SCALE ONLY, this skill leave is JUST A LITTLE TO HIGHT FOR ME to do a really good job on it that is, Like it should be done anyway, I know my limitations dude, so I "WILL" TRADE IT TO some one out here or someplace anyway my self in time, if the trade is GOOD ENOUGH AS WELL ONLY, Has to be worth it you know, but good luck finding anymore of these if not for this one, THERE NOT EASY TO FIND, AND NOT CHEEPLY AS WELL WHEN YOU SO FIND ONE, but From one builder to the other out here dude, I except the olive branch and EXTEND ONE OF MY OWN,...
I think we are both intelligent enough to see Eye to eye as well out here.....If there is anything I can do for you now, from here on out, JUST ASK ME..and except my apology for any misunderstanding as well...
I can see your no dummy Mister, But Either am I dude.



Ian Anderson


----------



## CutlassFE3

Ian Anderson said:


> ... Has to be worth it you know, but good luck finding anymore of these if not for this one, THERE NOT EASY TO FIND, AND NOT CHEEPLY AS WELL WHEN YOU SO FIND ONE...



There's one of those Bel-Air kits on ebay now for less than $60. There were 2 or 3 on ebay in recent weeks that ended with Buy-It-Now's in the $20 - $50 range with no takers.

Plus, that kit was reissued a few years ago and can still be found in some hobby shops (and online stores) in the $50 range. 

I don't think that kit is worth what you think that kit is worth. Keep it. Build it.


----------



## Ian Anderson

CutlassFE3 said:


> There's one of those Bel-Air kits on ebay now for less than $60. There were 2 or 3 on ebay in recent weeks that ended with Buy-It-Now's in the $20 - $50 range with no takers.
> 
> Plus, that kit was reissued a few years ago and can still be found in some hobby shops (and online stores) in the $50 range.
> 
> I don't think that kit is worth what you think that kit is worth. Keep it. Build it.


And I plan on keeping it really dude, FOR A TRADE OF SOME SORT, Kits For Kits like I said, And I wasn't really ASKING MONEY ANYWAY, (LIKE I SAID) and that's why I put that price on it of $100 bucks,....
You do have to add in shipping from the deals you pointed out you know, as well as consider the condition of the other kits, Fuel to go find them in A SHOP if that where there at, like you said,..
All these things add up dude, things are, NEVER CUT AND DRY, the THE PRICE I SET, Is 
JUST WHAT IT IS WORTH AS WELL, all things considered, weather you agree of not,.And that is why as well,...
AND HERE MINE IS AS WELL, yours are only hear say really, I only saw ONE ON E-Bay my self, and it was more then that,..But I'm not disagreeing with you really, But still all these other thing NEED TO BE CONSIDERED IS ALL,.....
So It is MOST CERTAINLY worth that price, AND MORE REALLY,...But I will more then likely end up keeping it as well,..I know its not ALL THAT RARE of a kit, But it is a very nice kit really, and well endowed with may features, ...AN ALL ROUND REALLY NICE KIT, like I said, and worth my asking price......But you are entitled to you opinion as well, thinks for the imput..





Ian


----------



## Dyonisis

Ian Anderson said:


> I May do that Chris, "KEEP THIS KIT THAT IS",..and thinks for the post about it as well, It is kind of rare as well, and like you said, IT IS A VERY NICE KIT, very well made and LOTS OF PARTS, I mean two deferent sets of wheels and SO MANY CROME PEACES as well as many other great features. ALL SEALD AND LIKE NEW on this one.
> I build Much smaller kits my self, 1:24 and 1:25 SCALE ONLY, this skill leave is JUST A LITTLE TO HIGHT FOR ME to do a really good job on it that is, Like it should be done anyway, I know my limitations dude, so I "WILL" TRADE IT TO some one out here or someplace anyway my self in time, if the trade is GOOD ENOUGH AS WELL ONLY, Has to be worth it you know, but good luck finding anymore of these if not for this one, THERE NOT EASY TO FIND, AND NOT CHEEPLY AS WELL WHEN YOU SO FIND ONE, but From one builder to the other out here dude, I except the olive branch and EXTEND ONE OF MY OWN,...
> I think we are both intelligent enough to see Eye to eye as well out here.....If there is anything I can do for you now, from here on out, JUST ASK ME..and except my apology for any misunderstanding as well...
> I can see your no dummy Mister, But Either am I dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Anderson


 I hope you'll change your mind someday - this was the first kit I've done like this in twenty years. It has very good to excellent detailing on all the parts. I found this to be almost like building a smaller kit, just bigger. You WILL be very hard pressed to find this anywhere without a high price tag from anyone. This is definately one for the books sir! It is very gracious of you to offer this to anyone - here, or abroad. I know there are a lot of people looking for this particular kit on ebay - it's worth every penny you're asking for it. We can definately see eye to eye on that! If no one takes you up on your offer - PLEASE Ian, consider changing your mind about getting rid of it, at least for a while until I can post pictures of mine on here. This is a very satisfying kit once painted, and built up. It's very good on it's stylisation of the parts, so you don't have to do any heavy scratch building on it. As I said before, it's a very satisfying kit. I'm not disappointed in it so far, except the chrome foil I dressed the metail parts with. 

~ Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Thinks Chris, "I MIGHT JUST DO THAT", and I look forward to seeing yours built up as well out here, I'm sure you will do a GREAT JOB, with that kind of Passion, I CANT SEE HOW YOU COULD GO WRONG...





Ian


----------



## Eagle-1

Nice job John!

I've got one of the 1979 with the shaker hood and I plan on turning that into a 1978 version to match an actual TA I own.

I don't recall seeing one "rolled back" a year, but I like the kit and I don't think there was ever a 78 kit in this scale?

Boy, I hope it turns out near what yours did, that's a fact!

Rob.


----------



## John F

Eagle-1 said:


> Nice job John!
> 
> I've got one of the 1979 with the shaker hood and I plan on turning that into a 1978 version to match an actual TA I own.
> 
> I don't recall seeing one "rolled back" a year, but I like the kit and I don't think there was ever a 78 kit in this scale?
> 
> Boy, I hope it turns out near what yours did, that's a fact!
> 
> Rob.


 Thanks Rob,

I know someone on another board trying to do that same conversion, he got about halfway and put it aside for a while.
Here's a link to the thread.

http://www.scalemotorcars.com/forum...iac-firebird-turbo-trans-am-1-8-monogram.html


----------



## Eagle-1

Thank you John!

That is exactly what I have planned too. Seems your friend is finding out a few problems and I will certainly take notes. Never owning an '80 won't help, but if I need to look at a '78 I certainly can.

Since it looks like it may be harder to make the '80 front clip work, I may just start scratching something right off the bat. I had planned exactly what he's doing and never considered there was that much difference, but it appears he's finding more than one problem.

Rob.


----------



## John F

bobhch said:


> John,
> 
> When I first saw this Model of yours the image of taking a picture of it outdoors in the Natural Sunlight came to mind. I bet it would look pretty cool and with it's large scale you could probably get a picture that would make it look like a 1/1 scale.
> 
> Your lighting up is very Cool also with the LEDs!
> 
> Bob...needed another look at that very well done interior again...zilla


 Thanks Bob !

I am going to try to take some pics of it outside, I've seen it in the sun and it does make the color pop. I was going to do it with the last round of pics but my camera went dead.
maybe this weekend if the sun is out.


----------

